

Ask HN: What are your favorite vim plugins?  - emilepetrone


======
sathishmanohar
Nerd Tree - For Directory and File Browsing, You can also create and delete
files right from nerdtree using "m" key. Super Useful

MRU - Most Recently Used Files in a split

Tcomment - Fast and Easy commenting

Snipmate - Textmate like snippets, eg: type div press tab, it'll auto complete
to HTML Div Element.

Sparkup - It makes HTML Coding Super Fast, Very useful for creating Nested
Tags.

Surround - To Quickly Add delete, Braces, parenthesis, quotes etc.

Relative Line Numbers - To toggle relative line number mode through ctrl+l

Colorschemes I like: Jellybeans and Solarized

~~~
wimplash
I've been using NERDTree for a bit now but didn't know about the 'm' key.
Thanks!

------
ynoclo
I want to use vim as my IDE, so my favorite plugins are the ones that
integrate the functionality you'd expect in a development environment.

\- 'NERD_tree': provides a hierarchical directory view in a sidebar (much like
a project view); open a file by hitting enter, or by double-clicking in MacVim

\- 'a': toggle quickly between a source file and its header

\- 'cscope_maps': search through my cscope-indexed source files and system
headers

\- 'fuf' and 'l9' (a.k.a. FuzzyFinder): quick way to open files, auto-
completing as you type

\- 'tagbar': displays navigable list of functions/methods in a sidebar (better
than the old 'taglist' plugin)

------
kjell
Yankring: if you were ever confused when deleting/yanking/putting (was that
phrase in "0, "1, "2?) yanking is beyond helpful.

Syntastic: calls out syntax errors for lots of different languages.

Command-T: I've had some trouble getting this compiled and keeping it working
when updating vim. But it's the how I open new buffers.

Solarized: is a nice :color. I use the dark.

Pathogen: seems to be the way to manage plugins. I started vim from textmate
~a month ago using Janus. This week I changed from Janus to pathogen and it's
a lot nicer now. (all of tpope's stuff is great as zefhous us mentioned.)

------
zefhous
Tim Pope has a bunch of awesome plugins:

<https://github.com/tpope>

They are all so great, but I will list a bunch that you should check out
anyway: fugitive, unimpaired, pathogen, ragtag, surround, endwise, repeat.

~~~
wimplash
I will enthusiastically second tpope's plug-ins. I've been doing some html
work and found that the ragtag and surround plugins were helping me a lot.

------
flabbergasted
python pep8 checker: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3160>

------
doubaokun
vim wiki and calander

